# Epic Beard Man Movie????



## Tuco (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL






YouTube Video


----------



## colochine (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd watch it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

This is based on the 67 year old white man who kicked the 50 year old black dudes ass on the bus.


----------



## hypno (Jan 21, 2012)

I will watch it BUT why did they change the "good" guy to a minority and make the dick on the bus white skin heads? 

It was an old WHITE guy and a stupid black guy on the bus. I guess that is not P.C. so they had to change it. I think if they would have stuck with the true situation and theme it would be better.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

hypno said:


> I will watch it BUT why did they change the "good" guy to a minority and make the dick on the bus white skin heads?
> 
> It was an old WHITE guy and a stupid black guy on the bus. I guess that is not P.C. so they had to change it. I think if they would have stuck with the true situation and theme it would be better.


Very true. But the problem is the movie would be about a white guy putting a poorly behaved black guy in his place. Which is racist. But a Mexican putting a poorly behaving white guy in his place isn't.

I'll refer you to this post:



DOMS said:


> Let me show you how racism works:
> 
> Not racist:
> Stating that blacks tend to have more testosterone than the others races.
> ...


----------



## hypno (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh thank you. I understand now


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Very true. But the problem is the movie would be about a white guy putting a poorly behaved black guy in his place. Which is racist. But a Mexican putting a poorly behaving white guy in his place isn't.


 

The lights continue not to be on upstairs for this ^^^ individual.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Racist:
> 
> The vast majority of modern discoveries and inventions were by whites.


 


DOMS said:


> Not racist:
> A black man invented peanut butter.


 
I guess smoke protectors and traffic signals are not important inventions.

>> Source # 1 <<

>> Source # 2 <<


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I guess smoke protectors and traffic signals are not important inventions.
> 
> >> Source # 1 <<
> 
> >> Source # 2 <<


If bandaidwoman couldn't win this argument, you don't have a hope. She's an Olympian compared to your special-needs ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I guess smoke protectors and traffic signals are not important inventions.
> 
> >> Source # 1 <<
> 
> >> Source # 2 <<



That's the way to defend your kind, provide info.
Are you a Caribbean black or American Black?


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Racist:
> Stating that whites commit less crime than blacks.


 
More blacks are committing crimes than whites.

But whites have done more tragic acts such school shootings, 
building bombing, mass gun slaughter of innocent based on religion.

Amazes me how someone overlooks or supports insane shit like that.

Not to mention too white university coaches in child rape scandals.

Fucking unbelievable. Yet "America is a wonderful paradise."

Louts.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> If bandaidwoman couldn't win this argument, you don't have a hope.


 

No the world has no hope with people like you in it.



DOMS said:


> She's an Olympian compared to your special-needs ass.


 
More of your insanity.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> That's the way to defend your kind, provide info.
> Are you a Caribbean black or American Black?


 
Told you before I am white.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> More blacks are committing crimes than whites.
> 
> But whites have done more tragic acts such school shootings,
> building bombing, mass gun slaughter of innocent based on religion.
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> More blacks are committing crimes than whites.
> 
> But whites have done more tragic acts such school shootings,
> building bombing, mass gun slaughter of innocent based on religion.
> ...



Are you seriously trying to debate? For real?

I'm usually interested in this sort of debate, but it just doesn't seem right. It's like buying anti-car jacking insurance from a black man. It's just no kosher.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


 



But see fortunately unlike you and many here I am not an igonrant prejudice.

I don't hate people because of their race, I hate people because of their stupidity.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Told you before I am white.



Yeah right, I heard that you were Black and the reason you claim you're not Black is because your scared people like DOMS won't approve of you.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No the world has no hope with people like you in it.



And this is why debating you is a waste of time. 99% of all you putdowns are simply repeating the last putdown used on you or the equivalent of "I know what you are, but what I am?"

You're a waste in every conceivable way.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2012)

pitbull915 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> But see fortunately unlike you and many here I am not an igonrant prejudice.
> 
> I don't hate people because of their race, I hate people because of their stupidity.



And the jokes just write themselves...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> But see fortunately unlike you and many here I am not an igonrant prejudice.
> 
> I don't hate people because of their race, I hate people because of their stupidity.



I also don't like racism, but I do love a racist joke...
If I didn't like Black people I wouldn't even talk to you.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Are you seriously trying to debate? For real?


 
I actually agree with you, but obviously you are too blind to see it.

I said blacks, latinos commit crimes at a higher rate but doesn't mean 
whites don't commit them in large numbers too in addition to more
heinous acts.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> DOMS won't approve of you.


 
He has nothing to offer me, I couldn't care less about the dunce.



DOMS said:


> You're a waste in every conceivable way.


 
So were your parents.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I actually agree with you, but obviously you are too blind to see it.
> 
> I said blacks, latinos commit crimes at a high rate but doesn't mean
> whites don't commit them in large numbers too in addition to more
> heinous acts.



Fun fact: blacks and Latinos account for 28% of the nation's population, but account for 65% of all crime.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Fun fact: blacks and Latinos account for 28% of the nation's population, but account for 65% of all crime.


 
And??

You honestly think everything would be perfect with just one race in the US?

That is fucking retarded. Crimes will still continue because bad people will still exist.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And??
> 
> You honestly think everything would be perfect with just one race in the US?
> 
> That is fucking retarded. Crimes will still continue because  bad people will still be alive.



Okay, here's your homework: look up the meaning of "per capita".


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Income. So what?? That doesn't stop people from being raped or murdered.
> 
> And whites take advantage of guess what........other whites too.
> 
> So not everyone in the damn country would be rich or finanically secure.



Okay, since you're not seeing the picture, and I'm in a good mood, I'm going to explain it to you.

If you live in a community that's 100% black and Latino, the crime rate is going to be *65%*.

if you live in a community that's 100% white, the the crime rate is going to be (at most) *35%*.

Does that make it any clearer to you?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Income. So what?? That doesn't stop people from being raped or murdered.
> 
> And whites take advantage of guess what........other whites too.
> 
> So not everyone in the damn country would be rich or finanically secure.



That's not what he meant.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Income. So what??



Also, that's not what per capita means.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> That's not what he meant.


He's trying min0, so we've got to feed him like a baby bird. Just a little at a time.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Okay, since you're not seeing the picture, and I'm in a good mood, I'm going to explain it to you.
> 
> If you live in a community that's 100% black and Latino, the crime rate is going to be *65%*.
> 
> ...


 
Oh boy, this is exactly the ignorance I was talking about hating.

I already knew what you meant, I said it does not make things perfect.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Oh boy, this is exactly the ignorance I was talking about hating.
> 
> I already knew what you meant, I said it does not make things perfect.



Did you know your more likely to drown at the beach during a storm that when the weather is clear? I guess you should ignore that and try to swim during a storm.  I mean, it's only hatred for storms that would stop you from you doing so, right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> This is based on the 67 year old white man who kicked the 50 year old black dudes ass on the bus.



i thought it was late 20s earl 30s guy ....claimed he was in college on a radio show....said he was drunk on the bus


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2012)

Yet another racist, stupid holly wood film designed to try and make mexicans look like good people.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Did you know your more likely to drown at the beach during a storm that when the weather is clear? I guess you should ignore that and try to swim during a storm. I mean, it's only hatred for storms that would stop you from you doing so, right?


 
Your silly assumptions/generalizations about other races is just ridiculous.

Would be fitting if you taken out by a white boy or woman or transgender.

But if you think other races are missing something be not associating with you, 
then your foolish retardedness reaches levels unfit for any so-called human.

Bandidwoman was smart to stop wasting her time, and I'll do the same.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

#s dont lie


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

#s can lie and don't tell the whole story. That's the point.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

ignorance is bliss


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ For you ^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> #s can lie and don't tell the whole story. That's the point.



sure they do....but #S DONT MAKE EXCUSES EITHER


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I also don't like racism, but I do love a racist joke...
> If I didn't like Black people I wouldn't even talk to you.


 
My post was deleted, but I said before I was white.

And I would rather you not talk to me regardless.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your silly assumptions/generalizations about other races is just ridiculous.



Want to believe that all people are equal is nice, but reality doesn't back it up.



Madmann said:


> Bandidwoman was smart to stop wasting her time, and I'll do the same.




Oh, I see, when the facts, the very reality of it, isn't the way you'd like it, it's wasting time. Have a nice day, loser.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Bandidwoman was smart to stop wasting her time, and I'll do the same.








Madmann said:


> My post was deleted, but I said before I was white.
> 
> And I would rather you not talk to me regardless.



I think we hurt his feelings.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i thought it was late 20s earl 30s guy ....claimed he was in college on a radio show....said he was drunk on the bus



OLD MAN BEATS UP YOUNG BLACK BOY ON METRO BUS - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

why do people let there emotions warp reality?

it doesnt help


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I think we hurt his feelings.


It's okay. Numerous studies have shown that wiggers don't have a fully developed nervous system.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> OLD MAN BEATS UP YOUNG BLACK BOY ON METRO BUS - YouTube



yes love the mortal kombat version


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It's okay. Numerous studies have shown that wiggers don't have a fully developed nervous system.



he is black


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is black


Oh, I didn't know... Should we take up a collection or something? Maybe there's a medicine that can help?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is black



I already knew this.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why do people let there emotions warp reality?
> 
> it doesnt help


 
Stupidity is your only reality.


----------



## Madmann (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Want to believe that all people are equal is nice, but reality doesn't back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You believe in "facts" that were made to favor you and nothing more.

And your ignorance won't allow you to seeing anything different.

Painting everyone with one brush is flat out ridiculous and pyschotic.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You believe in facts that were made to favor you and nothing more.
> 
> And your ignorance won't allow you to seeing anything different.



Okay then, show me data that proves me wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Painting everyone with one brush is flat out ridiculous and pyschotic.



Ignoring reality is a legitimate mental illness.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why do people let there emotions warp reality?
> 
> it doesnt help



You do this^^^ all the time


----------



## troubador (Jan 21, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Okay then, show me data that proves me wrong.



You do realize you're having an argument with Madmann right


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2012)

troubador said:


> You do realize you're having an argument with Madmann right


He's showing more effort to actually communicate than I've ever seen from him. I'm going to be positive and believe he's trying to be more on the board. Normally at this point, I'd rip the other person to shreds with facts and caustic words.

Really though, he couldn't have picked a worse topic to argue about.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I actually agree with you, but obviously you are too blind to see it.
> 
> I said blacks, latinos commit crimes at a higher rate but doesn't mean
> whites don't commit them in large numbers too in addition to more
> heinous acts.


got a point there, theres more white people on death row.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> got a point there, theres more white people on death row.


You need to understand numbers and what they mean.

Source.

People on death row by race (race/number/percentage)

*BLACK */ 1,345 /                         41.74%                                                                   *
LATINO */ 393                         / 12.20%                                                                   
*WHITE */ 1,405                         / 43.61% 

Blacks account for 13% of the population. That means they're about *3 times *the per capita by race.
Latinos accounts for 16% of the population. That means they're just a bit under per capita by race.
Whites accounts for 72% of the population. That means they're about 60% per capita by race.

Yeah, tell me again how he's got a point.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

Do confuse the liberal with the facts Doms damn it


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2012)

theres more white people on death row, exactly the numbers you posted. California has the most people on death row. 717 inmates, and do you know why? 
44% white
42% black
12% latino
I was just agreeing that white people commit the most heinous crimes. At least were good at something.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> theres more white people on death row, exactly the numbers you posted. California has the most people on death row. 717 inmates, and do you know why?
> 44% white
> 42% black
> 12% latino
> I was just agreeing that white people commit the most heinous crimes. At least were good at something.



What are you, retarded?

Whites only make up 57.6% of California's population. They're still below by per capita. 

Blacks make a mere 6.2% of California's population. That's just over *7 times the murder per capita*.

Hispanics make up only 37.6% of the population. Looking at the number on death row, it looks good until you realize that they're not on death row because they've escaped to Mexico. Every person on the California's Most Wanter list is Hispanic. Most of which is for murder. There's one shooting during a home invasion. The other two are for rape (one against on a 14 year old girl).

Nice job reinforcing my point, dumb ass.

Now go pick cotton or weed a yard, bitch.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2012)

DOMS said:


> What are you, retarded?
> 
> Whites only make up 57.6% of California's population. They're still below by per capita.
> 
> ...


I guess you cant read, I said you were correct in your post. My point is that you dont hear about other races murdering there whole family then eating their brains. California pennsylvania and texas have suspended the death penalty till further review.
they should change this forum from open chat to open troll.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I guess you cant read, I said you were correct in your post. My point is that you dont hear about other races murdering there whole family then eating their brains. California pennsylvania and texas have suspended the death penalty till further review.



'Cause 18 black men gang raping a child is no big deal. They do it a lot. Blacks commit rape 3 times per capita. White do it leas than 50% per capita.

So yeah, a white guy literally goes insane once in a blue moon, but repeated violent crimes, including murder and rape, count for less.



heckler7 said:


> texas have suspended the death penalty till further review.



And...you're full of shit. Texas is going full steam ahead with executions. But feel free to make more shit up.



heckler7 said:


> hey should change this forum from open chat to open troll.



Nice try to toss aside all the facts I've posted up. If you can't beat the facts, throw out the words "troll" or "racist" and claim it as a win.

Every time someone rolls in the OC or AG and tries to say that whites are somehow worse than blacks, or that everyone is somehow magically equal, it comes down to one or more the following:

1. They're a minority
2. Someone in their family is a minority.
3. They're putting it to a minority.
4. They're getting it from a minority.

So which is it? Is a Mexican putting to your mom?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Typo, just pa and ca, Texas was on the list for the most inmates. Keep trolling racist fag.
I'm putting to your lesbo mom with my fat itailian dick. Yes all races commit rape, all races go to church too. Nice point. 
heres you link homo
California | Death Penalty Information Center


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Typo, just pa and ca, Texas was on the list for the most inmates. Keep trolling racist fag.



Do you even read the shit you write? "California pennsylvania and texas have suspended the death penalty till further review." That's not a typo, that's shitty logic.

It only your fault that you write, and think, like shit.



heckler7 said:


> I'm putting to your lesbo mom with my fat itailian dick. Yes all races commit rape, all races go to church too. Nice point.




Oh... Wow... I've been, like, so totally owned by lame putdowns. Oh, what ever shall I do...?

Not only are you just another "all people are equal" loser, but you have the same general lack of writing skill. And your going to end up like the rest. You'll either throw out a label and quit; or keep repeating the same baseless points without change or do the equivalent of putting your fingers in your ears; or claim some sort of moral high ground and claim it as a win.

You never answered my question, what minority is putting it to your mom?


----------

